# Supermarket Customer traffic light system to be installed



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

...in all Aldi stores in the uk  from this week to ensure that the supermarkets don't have too many customers inside at once...








_Customers at Aldi will be told when they can safely enter one of its supermarkets by a new traffic light system installed on the doors.

The German budget retailer said that the system would help to continue social distancing in stores by ensuring too many customers are not jostling for space in the aisles. 

A green and red light will be erected above the entrances to its stores, and will signal green if customers are allowed to enter, dependent on the amount of shoppers inside at that time. 

Aldi confirmed that the doors will remain closed and locked until the light goes green, and it said that fully trained marshalls will be on patrol in stores at all times 'if they are required' to ensure social distancing was being adhered to...like all other supermarkets they already have a safety screen in place at all checkouts..




_


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

Tell you what tho'...this is all well and good queueing outside in summer, but come snow, rain and thunderstorms, no-one is going to be happy standing outside getting soaked..


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

It sounds strange, but that it might work....

But oh yes, you are right about the winter, and other types of bad weather, @hollydolly   !


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)

Well, what's their other alternative?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 27, 2020)

Well, ma'am, I'm going to have to issue you a citation for speeding by the lettuce display.  Please observe the "YIELD" sign at the alcoholic beverage cooler.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2020)

Man, what next?  "To insure that everyone maintains optimum social distancing, please step to the drum cadence you hear on our speaker system. When it stops, you must stop. Proceed only when the beat resumes. As always, thank you for shopping at our store......"


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

They could make it more fun, with silly music, and sort of like the game "Musical Chairs" ?  

"But wait, the music just went back on, so everyone's moving now, but I haven't finished reading the ingredients on the jar, or found out if they are out of my favorite brand, yet...


----------



## lukebass (May 27, 2020)

I was at a Walmart today in which they had all the rows directionally marked.  They did a great job with the signs and floor markers.  I truly appreciated the new system and hope they keep it that way once Covid 19 is just a memory.  
However, some were opposing the directional flow and I watched one woman run over a "Do not enter" sign with her cart.   There is just no stopping Americans when you restrict their freedoms, or perhaps it is simply ignorance.


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

I use the Aldi home delivery service and have been very satisfied with them social distancing, leaving the bags in my driveway and the receipt in the bag.....today tho they tried to deliver way earlier than the time slot I picked out....I texted its too early, not till 2pm and she complied.... the shopper stays in close touch by texting so the communication is great....she lets you know if they're out of an item and what to replace it with, if I already didnt post that in the original order and their products are great....no gmo and preservatives to the point it tastes homemade, esp their pizzas and I dont have to get bent outta shape with lots of options to choose from.....only drawback is they tack on a delivery fee, a service fee, a tip to the driver, and tax.....comes to an extra $15 but their prices are way lower than my local grocers so to me its worth it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I use the Aldi home delivery service and have been very satisfied with them social distancing, leaving the bags in my driveway and the receipt in the bag.....today tho they tried to deliver way earlier than the time slot I picked out....I texted its too early, not till 2pm and she complied.... the shopper stays in close touch by texting so the communication is great....she lets you know if they're out of an item and what to replace it with, if I already didnt post that in the original order and their products are great....no gmo and preservatives to the point it tastes homemade, esp their pizzas and I dont have to get bent outta shape with lots of options to choose from.....only drawback is they tack on a delivery fee, a service fee, a tip to the driver, and tax.....comes to an extra $15 but their prices are way lower than my local grocers so to me its worth it.


OH wow...our delivery service is free if you spend over £20...not hard to do...


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

Only free the first time use then Instacart delivery service steps in....


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Only free the first time use then Instacart delivery service steps in....


 that said... I don't know if those services _you_ get are available with the Aldi deliveries here.. I don't get my shopping delivered so perhaps that's the reason it's free


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that said... I don't know if those services _you_ get are available with the Aldi deliveries here.. I don't get my shopping delivered so perhaps that's the reason it's free


Is there curbside pickup by you Holly and is that free?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is there curbside pickup by you Holly and is that free?


 I'm not sure what you mean by Kerbside pickup Pops... pick up what by the kerb?


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Just the groceries you pre-order, Holly.  Nothing else allowed!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> all well and good queueing outside in summer, but come snow, rain and thunderstorms, no-one is going to be happy standing outside



I've been thinking....our area gets lots of thunderstorms, all summer long, and especially during the hottest weeks, when people are advised  to go indoors immediately  and to stay there until the electric storms pass, for safety reasons.  hmmmm…..  where would they go, without losing their place in line?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I use the Aldi home delivery service and have been very satisfied with them social distancing, leaving the bags in my driveway and the receipt in the bag.....today tho they tried to deliver way earlier than the time slot I picked out....I texted its too early, not till 2pm and she complied.... the shopper stays in close touch by texting so the communication is great....she lets you know if they're out of an item and what to replace it with, if I already didnt post that in the original order and their products are great....no gmo and preservatives to the point it tastes homemade, esp their pizzas and I dont have to get bent outta shape with lots of options to choose from.....only drawback is they tack on a delivery fee, a service fee, a tip to the driver, and tax.....comes to an extra $15 but their prices are way lower than my local grocers so to me its worth it.


I use them, too.  If you purchase at least 35.00 the delivery fee is half or 3.99 where I live and I believe if you spend over 70.00 it's free delivery.  I don't often spend that much tho.  You also can adjust the tip to more or less than they suggest.  My extra is usually about 10.00 unless I spend over 70.00.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 27, 2020)

We’ve gone mad......mad.......mad.......


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 27, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I use them, too.  If you purchase at least 35.00 the delivery fee is half or 3.99 where I live and I believe if you spend over 70.00 it's free delivery.  I don't often spend that much tho.  You also can adjust the tip to more or less than they suggest.  My extra is usually about 10.00 unless I spend over 70.00.


I've always ordered over $70.00 and there's no free delivery attached and a tip is always included in the total and like I said above, so many other fees and service charges tacked on, geez......where does it end, lol.....cuz its the Instacart Company employees who do your shopping and delivery in the Aldi store.....its set up that way here in our little area of Virginia.....now northern Va or Richmond might be different.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> We’ve gone mad......mad.......mad.......


Be careful who you hold hands with unless you wanna go off a cliff.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I've always ordered over $70.00 and there's no free delivery attached and a tip is always included in the total and like I said above, so many other fees and service charges tacked on, geez......where does it end, lol.....cuz its the Instacart Company employees who do your shopping and delivery in the Aldi store.....its set up that way here in our little area of Virginia.....now northern Va or Richmond might be different.


Okay I guess Aldi instacart here in Ohio is different online then.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Just the groceries you pre-order, Holly.  Nothing else allowed!


oh absolutely yes..that's totally free


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I've always ordered over $70.00 and there's no free delivery attached and a tip is always included in the total and like I said above, so many other fees and service charges tacked on, geez......where does it end, lol.....cuz its the Instacart Company employees who do your shopping and delivery in the Aldi store.....its set up that way here in our little area of Virginia.....now northern Va or Richmond might be different.


 Ha! maybe we've cottoned onto why it's free here , or in other grocery stores just a very small charge... There's no outside company picking your groceries here, all the picking is done by Aldi...or other supermarkets' own supermarket staff. ..


----------

